
Show HN: Download YouTube movies directly to iPhone (with no extra app required) - unknow
https://y2rss.com/
======
unknow
I'm author of that tool. It allows iPhone/iPad users to convert list of
YouTube URLs to RSS feed, compatible with native Podcasts application.

This feed works fine also with other podcast/videocast apps on any iOS/Android
device (tested on few Android apps also).

All videos added to that feed (feeds are editable) are automatically
downloaded to phone/tablet.

By default, 360p video is downloaded, but user is able to change quality to
720p (if available) on 'edit feed' page.

My future goals:

\- give users ability to personalize cover+description of newly created feed,
then this feed could be sent to 'Apple Podcasts Connect' as new videocast

\- support Youtube playlists/channels, not only direct video links

\- support other video hosting services (like vimeo etc)

~~~
sharpshadow
Sounds like a great idea. Didn't tried it yet. Sometimes I see people struggle
really hard to get media downloaded with an iPhone. If this works as smoothly
as stated it will spread fast.

------
exylum
Doesn't support youtube signature. So videos like:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-e_3Cg9GZFU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-e_3Cg9GZFU)
won't download.

------
towit
It's already a thing : podsync {dot} net

~~~
unknow
It's similar, but there are few differences:

1) My service is 100% free. Don't have to by my patron on patreon to unlock
any features ;)

2) You can specify ANY videos (one-by-one) that You want to watch, not whole
channel, or playlist

3) You can edit Your podcast later and add additional movies to it

So it's +/\- same, but there are differences. You have to chose one, based on
your needs (and budget sometimes).

